# Jungle Jims



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I went to Jungle Jims for the first time yesterday. In the seafood market they had White Bass and Hybrids. I have heard of farming Hybrids but not White Bass. Please tell me these fish are not being netted from the big O!!!
Where do the White Bass come from? I would have asked at Jims but didn't think of it until later.
Cady


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I would doubt they come from the Ohio with all the fish advisory's out of that body of water. Neat place though.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

those fish are all farmed hybrids, alot of hatcheries in the south raise them for food because they grow so fast.
dont worry nobody nets the river for hybrids ect.


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

there's a commerical fisherman who nets fish at the mouth of 8 mile creek. he sells his fish to someone???? ive watched him,, he throws nuthing back.... they go some where,, for food..


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

im surprised someone nets there at all, i guess someone does net the big o. he would have to be licensed through ky, its illegal out of ohio. there are still some older commercial fisherman who sell for fish frys ect. and some sell rough fish to feed plants, atleast thats the oldschool places. though there are still a few guys netting jungle jims would get cheaper and better fish from hatcheries. 
im not happy to hear someone is netting there still....


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

the commercial fisherman keeps his boat straight across from 8 mile creek on the kentucky side. he has a white center console boat, at certain times of the year he nets just below meldahl on the kentucky side. i heard that he sends his fish out of state to get by the fish adviseries.. not saying their going to jungle jims, but their ending up somewhere. the only fish that don't have some kind of advisory, are found in new zealand. i read that about five years ago, that may have changed by now.....


----------



## porterhouse23 (Jun 12, 2006)

Jungle Jim's is a great place, I try to go there any time I am in the cincy area. But I too have wondered where some of their fish comes from. Each time you go there they have something different for sale. Once I was there, and they had live largemouth and bluegill for sale. Is that legal in Ohio?


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

They had bass and gills saturday, the bass were $9.99 p/lb. $20 for a 2 lb. bass, I don't think so!!!
Cady


----------



## wanderingbuckeye (Mar 6, 2007)

they have that soap from mexico there that is suppose to catch cat's. Thought about tossing some in the tank with the live cats to see if they like it.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Further down the river, in Illinios and then into the Mississippi River, there are still commercal netters. But they are a dying breed, as the money is not there to support a family. Most are old men that just can not stay off the river. They should retire, but then they would not have anything to live for.


----------

